# Anybody have any nice secluded spots in or around Findlay?



## kevinw

Tried to go out to the usual spots on Monday but ended up just driving around for a couple hours. The nice weather brought everyone and their mother out to fish or run. No idea what was going on at Riverbend, but that place was packed...

What even is social distancing, am I right?


----------



## KaGee

No one is going to share "their spot" publicly. 
The minute they did, it would no longer be secluded.

Rather hypocritical to be complaining at the same time you are out there with them???


----------



## kevinw

KaGee said:


> No one is going to share "their spot" publicly.
> The minute they did, it would no longer be secluded.
> 
> Rather hypocritical to be complaining at the same time you are out there with them???


Most of the spots are active because they're easy to reach. The people who go out to sit by the river at the park to feed the ducks, or who go to run around the reservoir aren't interested in getting to some secluded fishing hole, are they?

And no, I don't think it's hypocritical at all when I clearly said that I didn't actually join any of them. Even spots that are usually pretty empty had relatively large numbers of people. Which wouldn't be an issue if not for the current pandemic and government orders not to congregate in large numbers, like I witnessed when driving past Riverbend...


----------



## ress

Welcome kevinw! Nice to have another member from the flat lands of NW OH. I hear ya about the waters in and around Findlay. I counted 33 cars at the reservoir a couple days ago. Must have been a hundred people walking the top. The bald Eagle nest along the river has a steady stream of cars going around that area. I have had 0 luck this year. Water is still ice cold in both reservoirs .


----------



## kevinw

ress said:


> Welcome kevinw! Nice to have another member from the flat lands of NW OH. I hear ya about the waters in and around Findlay. I counted 33 cars at the reservoir a couple days ago. Must have been a hundred people walking the top. The bald Eagle nest along the river has a steady stream of cars going around that area. I have had 0 luck this year. Water is still ice cold in both reservoirs .


Haha yeah, I didn't know that nest was there until driving past it. Was really confused when I saw the people milling about in the field, then I saw the eagle. 

I went up to the dock on Res 1, but didn't bother taking my kit. It was getting pretty windy and the temp was dropping by then. I only hung around for a couple minutes.


----------



## jdkswhite

ress said:


> Welcome kevinw! Nice to have another member from the flat lands of NW OH. I hear ya about the waters in and around Findlay. I counted 33 cars at the reservoir a couple days ago. Must have been a hundred people walking the top. The bald Eagle nest along the river has a steady stream of cars going around that area. I have had 0 luck this year. Water is still ice cold in both reservoirs .


I WISH THEY WOULD CLOSE OFF RIVER ROAD TO THE PUBLIC. I LIVE A 1/4 MILE FROM THE NEST AND HAVE ONLY WENT BY ONCE JUST TO MAKE SURE PEOPLE WERE KEEPING THEIR DISTANCE. GO TO THE ZOO IF YOU WANT TO SEE BALD EAGLES


----------



## jdkswhite

kevinw said:


> Tried to go out to the usual spots on Monday but ended up just driving around for a couple hours. The nice weather brought everyone and their mother out to fish or run. No idea what was going on at Riverbend, but that place was packed...
> 
> What even is social distancing, am I right?


I seen plenty of seclusion on the Blanchard river, Eagle creek and Lyle creek.


----------



## kanu

Most rivers are fairly secluded, but access is limited. A solo canoe or kayak can be launched from any road right-of-way. A bicycle spotted at the takeout provides a good shuttle.


----------



## Redhunter1012

jdkswhite said:


> I WISH THEY WOULD CLOSE OFF RIVER ROAD TO THE PUBLIC. I LIVE A 1/4 MILE FROM THE NEST AND HAVE ONLY WENT BY ONCE JUST TO MAKE SURE PEOPLE WERE KEEPING THEIR DISTANCE. GO TO THE ZOO IF YOU WANT TO SEE BALD EAGLES


I bet you're fun at parties


----------



## KaGee

kevinw said:


> Most of the spots are active because they're easy to reach. The people who go out to sit by the river at the park to feed the ducks, or who go to run around the reservoir aren't interested in getting to some secluded fishing hole, are they?


 Maybe not, but the hundreds of lurkers on this forum might be. At least it's been proven in the past that when places are revealed they tend to quickly get overrun.


----------



## winguy7

Am I missing something here? I don't think the OP was personally asking for someone's private spot, rather wondering if anyone has one left...with all the traffic. First response is a staff member sitting on top of hypocrite mountain.


----------



## ress

I normally don't chime in on miss interpretations figure it'll work its self out but, do agree a little harsh from a moderator to a new member. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

I like secluded places as much as the next guy..... but i like to FISH more than i am wanting to get away from people so i just mind my own business and FISH. Most places i have been to over the last month or so have been busy. I (along with many others) had nothing at all to do about a month ago. I went out on a weekend, weather was not the best, but there was several vehicles in the lot when i got there. Came back during the week and there were still several cars in the lot. I don't like crowded fishing (like the walleye river run) but the reservoirs have been nothing like that, just busier than normal. I was able to fish 40-50 yards away from people as long as i walked. My night fishing has been about the same as always though, people don't get out much after dark when the weather is still cold. Once the nights warm up though, i'm sure the catfish guys will be out in full force, as they should be. We are all just going to have to adjust with our fishing like we are making adjustments with the rest of our life.

BTW - I do have 2 small city reservoirs i fish that are (for the most part) over looked by many. Not going to go there and catch buckets of fish, but i am usually the only one or two on the whole lake.


----------



## Coach_B

I've caught smallmouth bass, rock bass, largemouth bass, bluegill, suckers, carp, bullhead and channel catfish in Lye, Ottawa and Eagle creeks and the Blanchard River so far this spring. Rarely has there been anyone around. Look at a county map follow the streams and find the fish.


----------



## kevinw

Coach_B said:


> I've caught smallmouth bass, rock bass, largemouth bass, bluegill, suckers, carp, bullhead and channel catfish in Lye, Ottawa and Eagle creeks and the Blanchard River so far this spring. Rarely has there been anyone around. Look at a county map follow the streams and find the fish.


I've never fished eagle creek or lye creek. Both run through Findlay, yes? 

I've had 0 luck on the river so far this year. I used to at least always reel in some suckers and bluegill, but I haven't even had a nibble this year, and I've tried on a few different occassion at a typical spot I used to fish relatively frequently. Maybe there's a reason nobody else was there at those times... lol



AtticaFish said:


> I was able to fish 40-50 yards away from people as long as i walked.


I certainly don't mind a walk, but without waders, I have a difficult time finding access points along rivers and such. I've been talking to some locals lately and they've been giving me some spots that I've been checking out. Haven't fished any of them yet though. There are also a couple reservoirs less than 20 miles away that I have trouble finding information on... they're not super active, but they do have some decent bass in them, as well as catfish and saugeye. Though I've never caught the latter, I have seen the eyes when I went night fishing years ago, and I know the DNR stocks them in that particular reservoir. Or at least they did... not sure now.


----------



## kanu

Riley Creek is west a few miles. North Baltimore reservoir is north on 75 a short distance.


----------



## Mickey

That headline gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Freedomfisher

Id just love to know if there's any good fishing period within an hour of lima. Itd give me an excuse to drive to Findlay or defiance area


----------



## kevinw

Freedomfisher said:


> Id just love to know if there's any good fishing period within an hour of lima. Itd give me an excuse to drive to Findlay or defiance area


The Findlay reservoirs are pretty well stocked, but it all depends on what you're looking for. ODNR website has maps with the locations of fish attractors and stuff marked, too. 

The second reservoir is also pretty big, so if you have a boat, I'd hitch it up.


----------



## Freedomfisher

kevinw said:


> The Findlay reservoirs are pretty well stocked, but it all depends on what you're looking for. ODNR website has maps with the locations of fish attractors and stuff marked, too.
> I think for me its just the daunting task of figuring out how to fish em I am currently boatless.
> The second reservoir is also pretty big, so if you have a boat, I'd hitch it up.


I think for me its just the daunting task of figuring out how to fish em I am currently boatless


----------



## kevinw

Freedomfisher said:


> I think for me its just the daunting task of figuring out how to fish em I am currently boatless


What are you hoping to get? The reservoirs are pretty popular spots, so they're well documented. As far as I know, Walleye often sit along the bank on cool evenings on the eastern edge of Reservoir 2 (the big one) and you can get panfish and bass near any of the fish attractor locations and docks. Not sure about cats... my family always liked to tightline for them at night, which be done just about anywhere, really.

There are also white bass in reservoir 1, but I've never caught one.


----------



## Buster24

Freedom.....why not head to Indian Lake.....not far from Lima!!!!


----------



## Freedomfisher

Buster24 said:


> Freedom.....why not head to Indian Lake.....not far from Lima!!!!


My record there is less than superb.....but im working on it


----------



## Freedomfisher

kevinw said:


> What are you hoping to get? The reservoirs are pretty popular spots, so they're well documented. As far as I know, Walleye often sit along the bank on cool evenings on the eastern edge of Reservoir 2 (the big one) and you can get panfish and bass near any of the fish attractor locations and docks. Not sure about cats... my family always liked to tightline for them at night, which be done just about anywhere, really.
> 
> There are also white bass in reservoir 1, but I've never caught one.


To be fair I haven't fished the Findlay reservoirs yet. My experiences has been in the lima area which has been less than superb except for lima lake that's treated me well and occasionally ferguson


----------



## kanu

Ferguson. Metzger, Bressler, and Indian Lake are all close to Lima. Indian Lake is excellent for crappies. There are some others close to Lima, but my brother fishes them so I won't mention them. BTW, there was a 17" crappie caught at Oxbow Lake over the weekend. I only tell you this to keep you away from where I fish.


----------



## Freedomfisher

kanu said:


> Ferguson. Metzger, Bressler, and Indian Lake are all close to Lima. Indian Lake is excellent for crappies. There are some others close to Lima, but my brother fishes them so I won't mention them. BTW, there was a 17" crappie caught at Oxbow Lake over the weekend. I only tell you this to keep you away from where I fish.


I don't really fish for crappie lol so you enjoy. I like bass and cats abd getting into eyes now. Lima lake is the only one I've ever done decent on


----------



## Redhunter1012

If you aren't doing well at Indian, you need to adjust your setups. The eye bite from shore has been nothing short of spectacular since late January and its still good. Not to mention the catfish are on fire everywhere now at Indian


----------



## Freedomfisher

Redhunter1012 said:


> If you aren't doing well at Indian, you need to adjust your setups. The eye bite from shore has been nothing short of spectacular since late January and its still good. Not to mention the catfish are on fire everywhere now at Indian


Im new to it. I gotta play around and see what gets em


----------

